

Fan page with 26 million fans hacked and distributing affiliate stuff - citricsquid

I have no idea if this will get any response, but I'm hoping someone in the HN community who sees this will have the contacts in or out of Facebook to get this sorted:<p>Rihannas Facebook fan page which has 26 million fans has been "hacked" for days now, it's repeatedly posting links to affiliate stuff (sign up to 10 rewards get a free ipad etc) and it's getting annoying. My voice won't get heard, so wondering if anyone can get it looked into? I went as far as emailing Mashable (who will report on anything) to hope they'd "investigate" it by using their contacts, but alas nothing happened.<p>I say hacked, I suspect it's either someone at her PRs firm doing it for personal gain, or they've approved an app for wall access that is being used by the developer for nefarious purposes.<p>http://www.facebook.com/rihanna/<p>http://www.facebook.com/rihanna/posts/10150100761776676<p>If they remove it again (normally the links stay alive for 15 mins and then are deleted: http://samuel.imgur.com/42A6V#cR0wd)<p>current link is: http://apps.facebook.com/rihannaspecial/<p>If anyone knows where I can send this and get it noticed, please say :-)
======
adrianwaj
Contact anyone at her manager, Rocnation: <http://rocnation.com/about/>

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/megan-miller/20/8aa/941>
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/fab-leys/23/669/1a6>

------
elisabetha
this hacker helps me alot. i would recommend him. his email is
superhackerx@gmail.com

